# Game 52: San Antonio Spurs @ Miami Heat



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* February 13th 12:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (40-11) * @ *Miami Heat (38-14)* 






*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*
































































I don't think we'll win this one. We have a day to rest and prepare for the juggernaut of the East, and our favorite foe Shaq. It took an ejection and desperate play to pull one out in New Jersey, and we fell apart in the 4th against Washington. Miami is no joke. They are defensive-minded, they have the Superstars, they have the coaching, and they have the perfect role players. The only thing I question is their depth, which should be helped with the rumored addition of Alonzo Mourning. Shaq vs. Rasho still scares the living crap out of me, but even more this season because there's no true center behind Rasho. We're in serious trouble if we have to resort to putting Sean Marks on him. If it gets to that, we migh as well quit. Defensively, I don't know how we're going to matchup with Wade. He doesn't settle for the outside jumper, which can be good in a way because of our interior defense, but it can also be very bad because it opens up the shooters and even opens up looks for Shaq. Manu had a great game last time against Miami, and we'll need the same again. Parker has been playing out of his mind lately. It's the best I've ever seen him play at any point. He's had to carry us many times this year so far, but hopefully Timmy can get us a W in this game. We have to ride our trio and get very good production out of the bench if we want to win. I don't see it.





Prediction: Miami 94, San Antonio 89




Duncan - 21 points 11 rebounds
Parker - 14 points 6 assists



Shaq - 29 points 13 rebounds
Wade - 25 points 6 assists


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

When Shaq is playing as his old self , and it was the case lately , it's safe to assume that it's going to be a very serious game . All the more when your own "legend" is so-so . Miami is a young team , improving on a daily basis , a team that don't know its own limits , animated by a big confidence . Even the Shaq is rejuvenated  . They surely want to make a statement in front of the spurs . The difference might come from a player we're not thinkink of immediately , like Rose or Udonis Haslem . ( Haslem being a younger Rose , or a contract-less Rose) .


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Miami 99 - 88 Spurs..

Could be an ugly, ugly game.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

I´m not afraid of Shaq, he needed Kobe like Kobe needed him. D-Wade is very good, but he ain´t Bryant.

Anyway, I´m worried with Duncan... He needed 16 shots to make 10 points last game and he can´t play that bad against the Heat.

Like we all know, Miami plays poorly against the west teams, so I´m counting with it.

Spurs 97
Heat 92


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think we will look much better tonight. Duncan was rusty last game, and our whole team was just off balance til the 4th quarter, but I think Pop makes sure we are ready to play. Look for Parker to step up if TD isn't producing and expect a good game from Rasho.

Prediction
Spurs- 100
Heat- 91

Tony Parker- 25 points, 9 assists, 6 rebounds
Rasho Nesterovic- 15 points, 13 rebounds


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I hope we win, but I'm just hoping for some good basketball this afternoon....

you stole one at your place when we were without Dwyane, I'm hoping Duncan is back so we can play at full strength


Good luck & Go HEAT!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Probably the toughest game this month. We can win, but if we play like the other night we won't.

Spurs- 94
Miami- 89


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Can't really predict a score, but I predict the results in the 80 range. I could be completely wrong.

I predict a win, I just feel it. Pop knows how to prepare this team, and if we lose, no big deal, as long as we try.

No shame in losing to the Heat, but I know we can do it easily, we just have to be "on" tonight, keep up the stingy defense, and get some good offense in with our "big three", Parker, Ginobili, and Duncan.

For some reason, I think Barry could be a deciding factor in this game, his shooting will be needed, and he's probably the best pure shooter on our team.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I didn't know how early this game was! I went to yahoo sports and saw that it starts in 30 minutes. I almost missed it


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Duncan played like a pansy out there as did Nesterovic. That second to last possession where Parker had a wide open layup and then everyone started kicking it around the 3-point line was an absolute choke job. Horribly executed play.

This pisses me off because the Heat are definitely not better than us. Did you see their record against the elite teams? 

You have to give them credit though. Shooting 50+% against the Spurs defense is a remarkable accomplishment. Wade was incredibly clutch at the end with some of those plays.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LineOFire</b>!
> Duncan played like a pansy out there as did Nesterovic. That second to last possession where Parker had a wide open layup and then everyone started kicking it around the 3-point line was an absolute choke job. Horribly executed play.
> 
> This pisses me off because *the Heat are definitely not better than us.* Did you see their record against the elite teams?
> ...


 

Good game Spurs fans, I know it sucks to lose but that was the best game I've watched all year...playoff time game today, and it was fun to watch....

We'll see you in May


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veryy good game to watch. But Spurs should have easily won that game. I expect TD to play better once he gets back to full health, but like LineofFire said, he played like a pansy. I think that these two teams will probably meet in the Finals, and from the two games I've seen us play against them, I'm confident we could win in 5 games. Disappointing performance today, but I congratulate Miami on a good game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> Veryy good game to watch. But Spurs should have easily won that game. I expect TD to play better once he gets back to full health, but like LineofFire said, he played like a pansy. I think that these two teams will probably meet in the Finals, and from the two games I've seen us play against them, I'm confident we could win in 5 games. Disappointing performance today, but I congratulate Miami on a good game.


You beat us at your place without Dwyane Wade, so I'm sorry but that shows nothing.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> You beat us at your place without Dwyane Wade, so I'm sorry but that shows nothing.


And you beat us when TD and Rasho had just come back from injuries. All I'm saying, is from the way we've played in both games, regardless of the win or loss, I am confident the Spurs are considerably better than the Heat. Guess we'll just have to wait until the Finals to see.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Miami really wanted this game, and the Spurs played horrible. The combination of those two things really showed up today. Spurs are a better team than the Heat, but today the Heat outplayed them.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Ginobili : 8/10
Parker : 7/10
Duncan : 6/10
Horry : 6/10
Massenburg : 6/10
Udrih : 5/10
Bowen : 5/10
Nesterovic : 4/10
Brown : 4/10
Barry : 3/10


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> You beat us at your place without Dwyane Wade, so I'm sorry but that shows nothing.







Since you've taken it upon yourself to come in and hype your team up, I'll add something to this. 




Beating the Heat without Wade means little, but surely having one of the best records in the league while playing against much better competition surely means something. Right? Congratulations on the win, but you're win over SA means nothing just like the earlier loss to SA means nothing.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

San Antonio Leaders:



Points:



Manu Ginobili - 24
Tony Parker - 22
Tim Duncan - 20



Rebounds: 


Rasho Nesterovic - 11
Tim Duncan - 9
Manu Ginobili - 7


Assists:


Devin Brown - 4
Tim Duncan - 3
Bruce Bowen - 3


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't mind this loss, it's hard to win in Miami, and all teams will lose, we tried, we really did, but things just didn't go our way.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nephets</b>!
> I don't mind this loss, it's hard to win in Miami, and all teams will lose, we tried, we really did, but things just didn't go our way.





I watched the first half, and wasn't able to watch the second half. 




The things I noticed in the first half was that when Duncan got the ball, the offense stopped. When the ball was moved about, Manu and Parker attacked the rim and got looks. Duncan was something like 5/16 from the field, which really pisses me off. No matter how great you are, you're going to have a bad shooting game, but Timmy needs to be shooting higher percentage shots. His FG% has been sinking, and it's because he likes the perimeter jumper too much.



Second, Devin Brown was the team leader in assists with 4? That partially explains the bad team shooting percentages. You can't got one-on-one with a good defensive team like Miami and expect to have a lot of sucess. 2 assists for Parker is very frustrating, but at least he had another good scoring night. Without him, it probably would have been a double-digit loss. 




Miami is a very good team, no shame in losing to them. It's a game that was up-for-grabs at the end, and we didn't deserve it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> Beating the Heat without Wade means little, but surely having one of the best records in the league while playing against much better competition surely means something. Right? Congratulations on the win, but you're win over SA means nothing just like the earlier loss to SA means nothing.


I never came out to say that we're better than SA. You guys are the best in the league. We split home and home with you, so I'd say we're damn close to even. Unfortunately, you beat us without Dwyane and we beat you with a obviously less than 100% Duncan. We match up well with each other and it'd probably take 7 games to decide a series between us.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Not a bad game, but not a good game. tim and Rasho were really off and Parker and Manu were really on yet they didn't get the ball enough. If they gave the ball to manu and tony more and had them attack the rim like they were doing so easily more than the score would have been much different. No shame losing to Miami though, they're the third best in the league IMO. If the it comes down to these teams in the finals I hope all the games will be this close.


----------

